# Odenwald Neuling/Weinheim



## kieverjonny (5. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Ostern im schönen Odenwald, freue mich über Tipps und GPS Daten zu eine paar netten Touren.
Im GPS Info findet sich zwar einiges aber was sollte man definitiv gefahren sein. Es gab vor Jahren einen Bericht in der Mountainbike, ist die jemand gefahren und sind die lohnenswert ?

VG
Kiwi


----------



## Peter-S (5. April 2017)

Schau mal auf gpsies.com: unter meinem Benutzernamen Peter_Seliger findest Du einige Strecken. Ansonsten über die "Umkreis-Suche" wirst du fündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kieverjonny (7. April 2017)

Hallo Peter,

irgendwie komme ich mit der Suchfunktion unter Deinem Namen nicht zurecht. Hast Du ggf. einen Link für mich 

Danke/Grüße
Kiwi


----------



## chriiss (7. April 2017)

.


----------



## Das-Licht (10. April 2017)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> irgendwie komme ich mit der Suchfunktion unter Deinem Namen nicht zurecht. Hast Du ggf. einen Link für mich
> 
> ...



https://www.gpsies.com/trackList.do

Häckchen bei Benutzername, und dann Peter_Seliger eingeben. Sollte dann klappen. 

...hier sollten die Strecken von Peter - mit Schwerpunkt um Fürth herum - zu finden sein. 
Ansonsten musst Du bei den gpsies sehr stark herunterbrechen, sonst kommen zu viele Streckenvorschläge, von Denen die Meisten nicht geeignet sind, da für Wanderer, Rennradfahrer, etc. .  Bsp.: Weinheim, 69469, Umkreis bis 5 Km, Mit dem Rad (anklicken und Häkchen bei Mountainbike), Art des Weges Häkchen bei Singletrail, Rundkurs, Länge 0-50 Km. Damit kommen dann schon rund 20 MTB sinnvolle Strecken heraus.  Die wenigen ganz harten Sachen findet man bisher glücklicherweise nicht im Netz. Da muss man dann schon vor Ort die Locals fragen. Werden diese Strecken öffentlich, dann sind sie auch wieder ganz schnell dicht. Das liegt dann auch an solchen Vorfällen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/so-kommt-es-zu-trailsperrungen.839266/

Bei den Geo-Naturpark Strecken (siehe den Link von chriis, oder auch den Link in meiner Signatur) kommt es darauf an, welche Streckenansprüche Du hast. Möchtest Du eher konditionell fahren, dann wähle bsp. die GO1. Etwas technischer ist die B1.  Hier findest Du auch noch Tourenvorschläge: 

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbiketouren/weinheim/mountainbiketouren-in-weinheim/1451818/

Die offiziellen Touren auf badischer Seite sehen dann halt eher so aus (2m Regel): 

http://www.naturpark-neckartal-odenwald.de/erleben/natur-erleben/radfahren-mountainbiken/

Nun viel Spaß.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. April 2017)

Schau mal auf meiner Homepage.
Vielleicht ist da etwas dabei.

http://www.trailbomber.de/gps-touren.htm

Gruss


----------



## kieverjonny (12. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

super , vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen und die ausführliche Beschreibung der Vorgehensweise bei GPSies 

Die offiziellen Touren hatte ich auch schon gefunden, aber die sind dann meistens eher Forstautobahnen. 
Bin schon neugierig was mich erwartet und hoffe Petrus spielt mit.

LG
Thorsten


----------



## kieverjonny (12. April 2017)

@DaS Licht
Ich denke kooperativer Fahrstil harmoniert am besten mit der Umwelt 

VG
kiwi


----------



## kieverjonny (12. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen und die ausführlichen Vorgehensweise bei Gpsies, einfach wunderbar und ich freue mich
schon auf neuen Input aus Eurer Gegend. Ich hoffe Petrus spielt noch ein wenig mit.

Viele Grüße
Kiwi


----------



## kieverjonny (20. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

leider war ich nur 3 Tage vor Ort. Aber die Gegend ist wirklich schön, ich habe 2 Tage auf dem Blütenweg verbracht, sehr schöne
Wegeführung und auch für die Freundin fahrbar. Vor allen Dingen kommt man so an den schönen Fachwerk Örtchen vorbei.
Den Ort Löhrbach habe ich beim wandern gequert, geniale Aussichten da oben müsste es doch auch schöne Trails geben ?`

VG
Kiwi


----------



## Das-Licht (22. April 2017)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider war ich nur 3 Tage vor Ort. Aber die Gegend ist wirklich schön, ich habe 2 Tage auf dem Blütenweg verbracht, sehr schöne
> Wegeführung und auch für die Freundin fahrbar. Vor allen Dingen kommt man so an den schönen Fachwerk Örtchen vorbei.
> ...



...da gibt es nur die B1 Route. Die ist ja aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

